# Schubert' s serenade for choir?



## ciela (May 28, 2009)

I knew the melody but didn t know it had lyrics. I heard it on a movie sung by a boys choir in chinese and really liked it. the problem is I cannot find the piece sung by choir in any language. does anyone know where to look for?


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

There are many. many recordings of this famous piece for solo voice, but surprisingly few arranged for choir, though it would seem to be a natural piece to arrange. Here's a link to one recording:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical..._id=5686&bcorder=15&name_id=66990&name_role=4

I don't know if you can use this site from where you are, but at least it will give you the relevant information.


----------

